# SCUSA September tournament.



## Robert Sales (Feb 27, 2008)

We will have a one day tournament in Delaware on Saturday September 12th. [Same field] There will be no other activities on the field so we will not be restricted to any certian area. Good chance to warm up for the Nationals. I hope everyone can make it.
Bob S.
SCUSA


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

sounds like a plan... Might even be worth jumping on the beach afterwards for some fall fishing..


----------



## billr87 (Jan 13, 2008)

kmw21230 said:


> sounds like a plan... Might even be worth jumping on the beach afterwards for some fall fishing..


the fall fishing that we do comes later. mid oct to jan.lots of stripers then.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

i figured, well either way I'll be there on that beach next to you..


----------



## twidpa (Apr 13, 2009)

*Delaware*

What address is this event? I would like to mapquest and see if we can make it.
T


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

http://www.hudsonfields.com/directions.html


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

I have a surf fishing tournament that day but we will see.

I'm not sure I can get off work for Shalotte so it would be really nice to see everybody and cast again this year but then again, I haven't heard anything about my Century replacement.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

wow.... it's been months..


----------



## Robert Sales (Feb 27, 2008)

*Century*

Rod
Who is taking care of getting your new rod? Hope to see you at the tournament.
Bob


----------



## billr87 (Jan 13, 2008)

my condolences and prayers to big lou and family . lou's sister Vicky passed this weekend. waych your dad lou, it's got to be tough on him.


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

hey bob, angel said something about me bringing his stuff down to shallotte so you can carry it down to tx, you still ok with that?

frank


----------



## Robert Sales (Feb 27, 2008)

*Texas*

Bring it. Im taking his tournament gear in my truck. He is flying.
Bob


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Bob, one question, is the Hudson field available for practice on Friday before the Saturday tournament ??

Thnx.


----------



## billr87 (Jan 13, 2008)

thr field is open on friday. start about 9:00 am.

its hudson field on south side of rte 1.


----------



## Jackman1950 (Sep 28, 2008)

*Maybe*

A definite maybe. Sure would like to meet you guys and pick up a tip or two or 10! Haven't had a rod in my hand since I had to come home from the OBX 2 days early because of family issues. Wife finally got out of the hospital last week, will know more tomorrow. 

Be an overnighter for me and if conditions are right a weekend away. Any tips on motels? God I hope to be there.


----------



## billr87 (Jan 13, 2008)

a reminder. there is a one day tourn. in del. on sat. sept.12. practise is 
sept 11[fri.].


----------



## Robert Sales (Feb 27, 2008)

*VA Beach casters*

Talked with Frank and Angel. Looks like the casters from VA Beach area will be there. Ryan White is also comming. Hope to see Mike Langston also.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Since when do you see Robin without Batman? No Bill Kennedy?


----------



## billr87 (Jan 13, 2008)

for frank and angel who are coming from va. when you come over bay bridge tunnel just stay on rt. 13 when you come into pocomoke make a right turn onto rt.113. follow all the way through milford, del. as you get to end of town turn right onto rt. 1 south. about 5-7 miles field is on right.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*field address ?*

Bill or Bob, can you post the address to the Hudson fields-- no specific address is given in the link provided by Kwesi.

It would help those looking for hotels and/or traveling by GPS.


Thanks.


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

i will be there bill, gonna make it a one dayer, so will be leaving early, see ya there.


----------



## billr87 (Jan 13, 2008)

mark.
milford, de. 19963

lewes, de. 19958

rehoboth beach, de. 19971

the field is located in milton, de., but it is very small and no place to stay. 

bill


----------



## Robert Sales (Feb 27, 2008)

*Delaware*

Just want to remind everyone about the tournament this Saturday Sept 12
bob


----------

